# Zeus forks



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

I purchased a new old stock Altec 2 over the winter. Overall, I've been happy with it, but I'm starting to wonder about the fork. The fork seems like it has a lot of flex to it, with the skewer tight, the front wheel can easily be moved 1/2" side to side. As well, the handling gets really unstable on rough sections of road, and yes I do have plenty of flex in my arms so I know thats not the problem. Thinking of replacing the fork, but want to make sure that is the problem first. If it is, what suggestions does anybody have there. Kind of dissapointed as this wasn't a problem with my 5200 even though I did have a tendency to lock my elbows while riding it because my reach was to long with that bike.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The fork itself does? Check your hub to make sure it is tight, and headset as well. I have the same fork you do, and unless yours is cracked or something, it should feel pretty stiff.

What do you mean you can move the wheel 1/2 inch side to side?


----------

